

Wikileaks releases All Secret US Cables related to Pakistan - d0ne
http://dawn.com/pakistan-papers

======
credo
To be clear, this is the first time that these cables have been released to a
Pakistani newspaper.

Wikileaks released the cables to an Indian newspaper (the Hindu) a long time
ago.

See
[http://www.thehindu.com/system/topicRoot/The_Pakistan_Cables...](http://www.thehindu.com/system/topicRoot/The_Pakistan_Cables/)
for Pakistan-related cables and <http://www.thehindu.com/news/the-india-
cables/> for India-related cables

Here is a quote from Julian Assange in early April.

 _I am tempted to say, based upon my reading of The Hindu that it is in a
position to report more freely than these other papers are in their respective
countries. That may be, I suspect, not just as a result of the strength of The
Hindu but as a result of the weakness of the Indian federal government as a
structure that is able to pull together patronage networks and suppress
journalism as a whole in India. While it’s certainly true that each one of the
factions involved in Indian national politics is able to exert pressures, I
think it is encouraging that India as a whole has not turned into one central
pyramid of patronage, which is something we do see a bit in other countries
like the United States._

Assange Interview transcripts are at <http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/op-
ed/article1688846.ece>

------
sharjeel
115 points of such a story on HackerNews? Seriously???

